# Package eio php in FreeBSD ?



## local (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello 

Sory for my english but, I've question about install eio package for php in Freebsd. 

Anybody use this under FreeBSD ?


----------



## Ruslan (Jul 19, 2012)

local said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Sory for my english but, I've question about install eio package for php in Freebsd.
> 
> Anybody use this under FreeBSD ?



I didn't test eio under FreeBSD. What problems do you have?
I guess you can't install it because of the following part in package.xml:

```
<os>
	<name>UNIX</name>
</os>
```


----------



## local (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi
Exactly I've this bug :


```
/tmp/pear/temp/eio/php_eio.c:36:25: error: sys/eventfd.h: No such file or directory
/tmp/pear/temp/eio/php_eio.c:44:26: error: linux/falloc.h: No such file or directory
/tmp/pear/temp/eio/php_eio.c: In function 'zm_startup_eio':
/tmp/pear/temp/eio/php_eio.c:930: error: 'FALLOC_FL_KEEP_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)
/tmp/pear/temp/eio/php_eio.c:930: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
/tmp/pear/temp/eio/php_eio.c:930: error: for each function it appears in.)
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/pear/temp/pear-build-root8Iw7tO/eio-1.1.0.
ERROR: `make' failed
```

And on http://pecl.php.net/package/eio  is info " Currently this extension supports Linux platforms only. "

And my question is if someone has installed this extension for php in FreeBSD


----------



## Ruslan (Jul 20, 2012)

local said:
			
		

> Hi
> Exactly I've this bug :
> 
> 
> ...



I see. I'll try to add FreeBSD support this or next weekend.


----------



## local (Jul 22, 2012)

Ruslan said:
			
		

> I see. I'll try to add FreeBSD support this or next weekend.



Thanks, very much. 
I need this package for testing phpd ..


----------



## Ruslan (Jul 28, 2012)

local said:
			
		

> Thanks, very much.
> I need this package for testing phpd ..



Here is a development version which should work on FreeBSD 9.0 stable or older:
https://svn.php.net/repository/pecl/eio/branches/dev-pipe

However, the latest 9.1 pre-release is buggy. pthread_create() stalls. I've
reported it to the FreeBSD devs on #bsddev @ EFNet IRC. Currently have no time
to debug FreeBSD Hope they will fix it soon.

Good luck.


----------



## Ruslan (Jul 28, 2012)

To install it run the following

```
svn co https://svn.php.net/repository/pecl/eio/branches/dev-pipe
cd dev-pipe
sudo pecl install ./package.xml
```


----------



## local (Jul 30, 2012)

Very thanks for work.
I tested under FreeBSD 7.4/8.2, and work properly. 

I hope so this package will be in ports of bsd. 

Best regards.


----------



## Ruslan (Jul 30, 2012)

local said:
			
		

> Very thanks for work.
> I tested under FreeBSD 7.4/8.2, and work properly.


You're welcome. I've just packaged eio 1.2.0 with some extra changes.



			
				local said:
			
		

> I hope so this package will be in ports of bsd.



You can always pull fresh package with

```
# pecl install eio
```
or

```
# pecl upgrade
```

Good luck.


----------

